# How To Test Coils On A Bulova Accutron



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Right so this area of the watch forum is a but foreign to me so please bear with me!

I have been kindly given a lovely Bulova Accutron with a 218 movement, its dead and i have been told its the coil that needs replacing.

No electric watches are so NEW to me i dont know where to start, i have a multimeter (not sure how to use it though)!

as i understand it, there a two coils, how can i figure out which one is damaged.

Any quick tips, i do have the tech manual that i will dig out tonight and have a look over.

But just guessing im assuming that i can only test one as if there is no power coming through the right hand side from the battery then i cant test the left one.... any of this making sense.

Thanks in advance, would love to get this to work so i can now start to look at electric aswell as the mechanical side.

Jon


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

I have the omega one of these, not sure how to fix them but parts seem available at a premium, im sure Silver Hawk will know what needs to be done. I like electronic watches but they don't seem to be as well loved as they should be

Best of luck with your repair!


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

thanks, never done anything in the realm of electric, cant even remember how to use a multimeter.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Take the easy option and give it to Silver Hawk :lol:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Yep....Jon...ask Paul (Silver Hawk) if he can fix it....he specialises in electric watches...to find him, just click on the red 'Electric watches' banner at the top of this page. Job done!


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Yep....Jon...ask Paul (Silver Hawk) if he can fix it....he specialises in electric watches...to find him, just click on the red 'Electric watches' banner at the top of this page. Job done!


Thanks for the info, but there's no fun in getting someone else to do it,

Anyway I measures the resistance and going the dodgy one, replacement is waiting for me at the sorting office


----------



## accuholic (Nov 25, 2011)

I too have no sense for the obvious.I can read and understand,but when staring at mvt w/multimeter I have no idea what readings I'm supposed to get.In an old post you wil find that one member used a pair of tweezers to go from batt to component coil side.If it humms your cell coil is bad.Also I think it was in forum a ways back that simple Vcheck to screw between the two modules tells if cell coil good or bad.Most times that is the one that gets nicked.I can explain to someone exactly how the coils work but.....I am testing 9162's and in manual available to download,it gives resistence norms between the various points on bothe modules.Same thing,eliminating the transistor coil(hope I got it right).Rob's site is invaluable for gaining knowledge,and all knowledge is theft says the joker to the thief.The electronics are not very compicated but no explanations were given because they just changed the bad module,army style.You didn't have to know theory..I really wish someone would just lay it out,step by step for neophytes.point A-B 1/0;B-C1/0.just like fortran,yes/no,yes/no,maybe doloop.Most I read ends up assuming knowledge of reader in the middle.Watchmakers are a secretive lot at times.I know just enough to be dangerous.I think If I was walked thru it,I'd have the eyureka moment.My brain has a problem w/absolutes.It keeps going WHY?I just got another beta21,so a suicide is not out the question.I'll be reading Rob's complete breakdown of these over and over then beg him let me pay him to fix it. It's only a hobby.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

There is an Accutron test meter on the bay for very little money, they usually go for about Â£50................ 300904262604

Yes good to practice and have a "play" but if it's important to you or of sentimental value then it's best to refer to a specialist like Silverhawk :yes:


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

As usual, thank you sooo much , like I said I tested the resistance and have a replacement coil (battery side)

It's waiting in the project queue to be looked at, I'll keep you guys posted


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Never messed with one of these bar battery changing , setting the index wheel pawl i gather is one of the biggest pains and requires a microscope.


----------

